# Winter into April



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

That site is a tool but ive seen many times where its off 4 or 5 degrees which is all the differance amd it doesmt show the dif between 3 dif slopes on a hill. Which can vary alott


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Kinda bummed, going to camp grayling for a few days at the end of the month. Last couple years we’d find some on base, enough to treat some of the folks that havent had them. I don’t think anything is gonna be happening by then.


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

jeffm said:


> I tried that koby but nothing even close to n.e lower (that I could find at least)
> it is a great link for other area's tho.


pick "northeast" region....Hawks


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

Sparky23 said:


> That site is a tool but ive seen many times where its off 4 or 5 degrees which is all the differance amd it doesmt show the dif between 3 dif slopes on a hill. Which can vary alott


it depends where the station is. most of them are in the open, so adjust accordingly. its in the ballpark. the beauty is that you can go back for years, and if youve kept a journal, see what the temps were before you hit em and know when its time


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

4/13 Friday thru 4/15 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I'm ready to go any day now LOL! We only got 14 " the first half, more still coming !


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Found 2 in the backyard 3/8" high Friday afternoon. Covered with light snow this morning. Location and these teasers always come up every year with NO BASIS of the woods.


----------

